# PARIS | Les Docks de Saint-Ouen



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Les Docks de Saint-Ouen* is a large urban renewal project over a former industrial site in north Paris. Started in the 2000s, 1 750 housing units, 17 000 m² of offices and a 12 ha park have already been delivered. Ultimately, when the project will be fully completed in 2025, it will include 443 000 m² and more than 5 000 housing units, 300 000 m² of offices, 68 000 m² of shops as well as public and community facilities for a total floor space of 878 000 m² over 100 ha.

It is served by one metro line (and one more by the end of the year) and one RER line and it is close to the future large hub Saint-Denis Pleyel where 4 lines of the Grand Paris Express will end or cross.

The particularity of the new district is that it has two distinctive architectural styles, contemporary near the Seine river and Art Deco on the city side. Most of the "contemporary part" of the district is now completed but the Art Deco one has only just started with few buildings already finished.

_Photos of the district :_











































































© Les Docks de Saint-Ouen


















































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Development projects*


Construction sites interactive map
Projects interactive map


*Recently completed*​

*Influence 2.0 - Region Headquarters*


Completion : 2019
Type : Office
Floor area : 24 234 m²
Architects : Ferrier Marchetti Studio













*La Fabriq*


Completion : March 2019
Type : Residential
Units : 125
Floor area : 9 387 m²
Architects : Reichen & Robert











*Lot D1*


Completion : 2019
Type : Residential, store
Units : 117
Floor area : 21 766 m²
Architects : XTU





























*Avant Seine*


Completion : 2018 / 2019
Type : Residential
Units : 261
Floor area : 16 848 m²
Architects : Atrium Studio / DGM & Associés






























____________________________________​

*Under construction​*

*Evidence*


Estimated completion : 2020
Type : Office
Floor area : 37 446 m²
Architects : DGM & Associés




















*So Arty - So Jazzy - So Cosy*


Estimated completion : 2020
Type : Residential, office, store
Units : 332
Floor area : 26 317 m²
Architects : DGM & Associés




















*Lot N11*


Estimated completion : 2021
Type : Residential
Units : 183
Floor area : 14 369 m²
Architects : Derbesse Delplanque











*Avant Seine (phase 2)*


Estimated completion : 2021
Type : Residential
Units : 152
Floor area : 20 830 m²
Architects : DGM & Associés / Arte Charpentier / International d'Architecture





























*Lot M2*


Estimated completion : 2021
Type : Residential
Units : 245
Floor area : 18 690 m²
Architects : DGM & Associés / Marc Farcy





























*Brooklyn*


Estimated completion : 2022
Type : Residential
Units : 114
Architects : DGM & Associés




















*Vogue*


Estimated completion : 2021
Type : Residential
Units : 215
Floor area : 15 375 m²
Architects : DGM & Associés




















*Copper Gardens*


Estimated completion : 2021
Type : Office
Floor area : 13 479 m²
Architects : Bécardmap




















*Lot V3*


Estimated completion : 2022
Type : Office
Floor area : 44 000 m²
Architects : DGM & Associés / B&B Architectes



















____________________________________​

*Upcoming projects​*

*Lot A16*


Estimated completion : 2023
Type : Residential
Units : 129
Floor area : 8 781 m²
Architects : DGM & Associés




















*Neo Deco*


Estimated completion : 2023
Type : Residential, store
Units : 556
Floor area : 33 484 m²
Architects : Arte Charpentier











*Lot N9*


Estimated completion : 2023
Type : Residential
Units : 227
Floor area : 19 722 m²
Architects : Marc Farcy





























*Lot N13*


Estimated completion : 2023
Type : Residential, store
Units : 59
Architects : DGM & Associés




















Other projects include :

_Cour des Docks, future main commercial street_





























_M14 Mairie de Saint-Ouen new station, opening later this year_




















_Syctom waste treatment centre renovation_


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

_Photos from my last visit of the different construction sites._

06/02/2020

*Evidence*






















*So Arty - So Jazzy - So Cosy*
























































*Lot N11*











*Avant Seine (phase 2)*




























https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

03/10/2020

*Avant Seine (phase 2)*









































*Lot M2*

Work recently started.









*The One*

The lot M3 has been reveiled :

















*Lot D4A1*

























*Lot N11*
































































Arthur Weidmann


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

The scale of this project is outstanding, reminiscent of boom years.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

it's pretty much a new quartier for Paris


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Halle des Docks*

Renders of the renovated industrial hall in the heart of the district which will be transformed into a place dedicated to gastronomy with a market, restaurants, coworking spaces, etc.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

17/04/2021

*Vogue*









*Copper Gardens*

































*Lot V3*









*Lot M2*

























*Avant Seine*


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

17/04/2021

*Lot N11*

















*Grand Angle*










*La Fabriq*


















*So Arty - So Jazzy - So Cosy*

























*Neo Deco*

Work started.









Renders :


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

*La Fabriq*

I appreciate very much these volumes. It brings back the industrial/art deco style Paris should ever have:



























































































source: RR&A


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

06/09/2021

*Grand Angle*

















*Lot N11*

























*Lot N8a*

















*Lot N9 & Egerie*

Work started for both projects.









Renders :


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Avant Seine*

























































*Lot M2*

























*Vogue*

















*Rhapsody*

























*Harmony*
















Arthur Weidmann


----------



## hseugut (May 24, 2011)

Projet de grande envergure. Y-a t-il un plan masse / une carte du projet ?


----------



## BlueBalls (Mar 20, 2015)

Beautiful redevelopment, very attractive judging from the pictures so far


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

hseugut said:


> Projet de grande envergure. Y-a t-il un plan masse / une carte du projet ?


You will find two maps on the project official site.


----------



## Huggkruka (Aug 26, 2005)

Fascinating development, I don't follow Paris updates, but I assume this kind of architectural style is not typical, yeah? It's a bit otherworldly... not built to the real top tier superexpensive standard as you'd expect from the style, but certainly interesting enough and a lot for the eye to explore...


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

There are quite a few places in Paris metropolitan region where you can find Art Deco projects similar to these above but they are usually scattered and not concentrated, or definitely not as much, like in the Docks de St-Ouen.


----------

